# Portland Club Name



## Boris (Feb 10, 2012)

Several people on this site have suggested that our club needs a name, and I agree! The matter was brought up at our last gathering, and met with indifference. I have narrowed my suggestions for a club name down to just this one, and I suggest we name our club "RIVER CITY FAT TIRED OLD CRUISERS". If anyone in the Portland group feels that they have a BETTER NAME, bring it either to this thread or the next gathering and we'll vote on it then.


----------



## catfish (Feb 10, 2012)

What happened to the Cascade Classic Cycle Club?   I use to go to all their meets when I lived in Portland. Back in the early 90s.


----------



## redline1968 (Feb 10, 2012)

i went too them also.  they faded away. nobody wanted to be in charge and things change with time.  i still like that name but there are bike shops with the cascade in it.  i'd  say cascade classic bicycle club is a good choice.


----------



## Boris (Feb 10, 2012)

redline1968 said:


> i went too them also.  they faded away. nobody wanted to be in charge and things change with time.  i still like that name but there are bike shops with the cascade in it.  i'd  say cascade classic bicycle club is a good choice.




OK Mark, We now have two names to vote on.


----------



## catfish (Feb 10, 2012)

redline1968 said:


> i went too them also.  they faded away. nobody wanted to be in charge and things change with time.  i still like that name but there are bike shops with the cascade in it.  i'd  say cascade classic bicycle club is a good choice.




I think that's a big problem with a lot of clubs. Everyone starts out with good intentions, and ideas. But one will take charge. It can be a really thankless job.


----------



## fatbike (Feb 10, 2012)

*Club? Name? Or place to meet and ride with like minded collectors? Is the Question?*

Well, I will tell you what , all I thought of with this was a good monthly meet a gathering and a place for it because it wasn't really happening here in Portland currently and there and felt there was a need for it. Now a club and a name for it , I guess as time goes by and more participants show and have interest in an actual club more than just a meet than we could come up with a name. For now maybe we shouldn't jinx a good thing. On our last gathering everyone kind of agreed that we just go with a monthly ride without a name and keep it simple. So now it's just seems like a forced issue to name this as a club. If a club evolves out of this monthly meet than we can go from there and a name will come. I'm happy with how ever this ride turns out , a club or not, just want this to always be fun because its what this hobby I all about.


Cascade classic bicycle club is a good name but doesn't seem reflect Portland in my opinion. When I hear Cascade I think of Washington State Mountain range not the heart of downtown Portland Oregon. I believe if there should be a name it should have something to do with the geographic or Portland where the heart of this meet is downtown unless this becomes at some point one of many meets Portland or Oregon its self. Look at all the photos we have so far , were riding in industrial and in the metropolitan Port areas with lots of bridges bricks and steel with a river not a mountain range. 




Why don't we just name it Bikelandia?  Chuckle!!!    

Thank you Catfish and Dave.


Derek


----------



## Boris (Feb 10, 2012)

fatbike said:


> Well, I will tell you what , all I wanted was a good monthly meet a gathering and a place for it because it wasn't really happening here in Portland currently and there was a need for it. Now a club and a name for it , I guess as time goes by and more participants show and have interest in an actual club more than just a meet than we could get a name. For now maybe we shouldn't jinx a good thing. On our last gathering everyone kind of agreed that we just go with a monthly ride without a name. So now it's just seems like a forced issue to name this as a club. If a club evolves out of this monthly meet than we can go from there and a name will come. I'm happy with how ever this ride turns out club or not, just want this to always be fun because its what this hobby I all about.
> 
> 
> Thank you Catfish and Dave.
> ...




Personally I'd like a club name. That was not complete agreement that you speak of, merely indifference from only a few. Not everyone was in on that conversation. Pick your favorite name from the several that you previously suggested (or not) EVERYONE will vote whether we have a name or not. If we do decide to have a name, we will then have a list to choose from. I'm not trying to be pushy, I only bring this up, because again, others on this site have asked us what our name is. And again, I think that it wouldn't hurt if our group had a name.


----------



## scrubbinrims (Feb 10, 2012)

How about the Portlandecisions?
Chris


----------



## fatbike (Feb 10, 2012)

I'm calling the Lucky Lab brewery meet the monthly ride and all clubs are welcome.


----------



## catfish (Feb 10, 2012)

fatbike said:


> Why don't we just name it Bikelandia?




That's funny! That would be cool. I bet Portlandia could do a show about vintage bicycle people...


----------



## fatbike (Feb 10, 2012)

That would be funny Catfish, perhaps they should. The Bikelandia vintage bicycle club on TV. My goodness, that show is really ridiculous. Very few skits I feel are really funny but there are couple scenes where I did chuckle. Has anyone seen the skit with the Japenese Harajuku's that were in the coffee shop in SE Portland. I actually know that coffee shop, Urban Grind Co company and I know the owner. But what I do like about the show is I'm familiar with 99% of the locations and ridden my bike by it. It's weird to see so many familiar places on film from Portlandia and Grimm. Now I don't have Tv but I have seen a few episodes. Plus during many of my work days outside someone is filming somewhere for some show. This town is changing, it's a trip. Perhaps its now Portlandiawood the new Hollywood.


----------



## redline1968 (Feb 11, 2012)

yes u are right the name cascade is too over used. the portland porksters. or the portlandia porksters. the portlandia power pearls.    actually back then the club did not have computors for information and there was a cost that was applied to everyone. that was a contributor to the demise of the club but now its not too hard to get the message and info out so a club would be alot easier to maintain.


----------



## Boris (Feb 11, 2012)

You're right Derek, this group doesn't need a name.


----------



## redline1968 (Feb 11, 2012)

OK.. how about the rosecity classic bicycle club kinda catchy...


----------



## VintageSchwinn.com (Feb 11, 2012)

Beaumont Bicycle Club?


----------



## fatbike (Feb 11, 2012)

Screw it! Let's give it name, Damn it! I'm given in Dave.   Rose City Retro Ride.  How about "Dave's club" I'm only teasing.



These photos have nothing to do with coming up with a club ride name but it will inspire it. This driver is bummed after T-boning a cop whether it was the cops fault or not. The cop had a stop sign and the other driver had the right of passing. Saw this one while walking my crew of dogs.


----------



## BWbiker (Feb 12, 2012)

*Portland group...*

I'm not a fan of clubs. 
Why don't we keep is casual and just keep meeting for rides?
We could take Dereks name from him and be "The Portlandia Fat Tires".


----------



## fatbike (Feb 12, 2012)

Brad

   Good one, keep it "Pono" as they say in Hawaii.  Lets keep it mellow and casual as a monthly ride.



Derek


----------



## Boris (Feb 12, 2012)

fatbike said:


> Lets keep it mellow and casual as a monthly ride.




I'm good with this and no name or formal club. Sorry for creating a stir.


----------



## vincev (Feb 12, 2012)

Dave,how about "Just Enjoy Riding Klunkers".No then every member would be a J.E.R.K.  Maybe "Just Enjoy Riding Kool Stuff"  No then they would be J.E.R.K.S. Oh well keep lookin.lol


----------



## Boris (Feb 12, 2012)

vincev said:


> Dave,how about "Just Enjoy Riding Klunkers".No then every member would be a J.E.R.K.  Maybe "Just Enjoy Riding Kool Stuff"  No then they would be J.E.R.K.S. Oh well keep lookin.lol




Somehow, I think that you're going to have more than a just few CABE members who really like your suggestion.


----------



## catfish (Feb 13, 2012)

Dave Marko said:


> Somehow, I think that you're going to have more than a just few CABE members who really like your suggestion.




That's a cool name. I can see a bunch of people on classic bikes, all wearing shirts that say "JERK" on the the back. Just like a motorcycle gang.


----------



## Boris (Feb 13, 2012)

catfish said:


> That's a cool name. I can see a bunch of people on classic bikes, all wearing shirts that say "JERK" on the the back. Just like a motorcycle gang.




So like everyone would call us "The Jerks in Portland"? It does have a certain ring to it, but it's been decided that we aren't going to call ourselves anything......however, we have no control over what others might want to call us.


----------



## redline1968 (Feb 13, 2012)

how about the "Lost Boys Classic Bicycle Club."


----------



## scrubbinrims (Feb 13, 2012)

Riding around on old bicycles is unity in and among itself, but don't you guys understand...no name = no T-shirt and no groupies!
Chris


----------



## Boris (Feb 13, 2012)

scrubbinrims said:


> Riding around on old bicycles is unity in and among itself, but don't you guys understand...no name = no T-shirt and no groupies!
> Chris




I'm pretty sure we'd keep pretty busy beating the groupies off with sticks* if we had "THE JERKS" on our t-shirts, or leathers
I did see some reproduction baseball bat holders on the Rat Rod site for our "Jerk Sticks"


----------



## scrubbinrims (Feb 13, 2012)

Okay, I have one last healthy suggestion before I start minding my own business and create my own club/anti-club...

Try a name like "Portland Peddling Party Pushing Past Parks and Prominant Places."

This way you officially have a name, being able to leverage this for 10% off Denny's (excluding dinner after 5 pm) in addition to the T-shirts and groupies, but nobody will speak the name being so tiresome to enunciate, and just not cool to do so.
You can apply the same logic with an embarrassing name or an offensive name and acheive the same results.

Chris


----------



## bricycle (Feb 13, 2012)

How about Boris's Bicycle Buddies?


----------



## Boris (Feb 13, 2012)

bricycle said:


> How about Boris's Bicycle Buddies?




That's very cute Brian, but this is about a group and not any one individual. At this time, we've scrapped the idea of calling ourselves a club and having a name. As Vince said. we're some guys in Portland that "JUST ENJOY RIDING KOOL STUFF". If this makes us J.E.R.K.S., well, that's totally coincidental.


----------



## brownster69 (Feb 13, 2012)

*Name name name*

Portland pedal pushers................


Your neighbor skidkings vbc member  ( lets ride!!! )


----------



## BWbiker (Feb 13, 2012)

*Hey Bra.....*



Dave Marko said:


> That's very cute Brian, but this is about a group and not any one individual. At this time, we've scrapped the idea of calling ourselves a club and having a name. As Vince said. we're some guys in Portland that "JUST ENJOY RIDING KOOL STUFF". If this makes us J.E.R.K.S., well, that's totally coincidental.



 Dave mon, Pono buddy Pono!


----------



## fatbike (Feb 13, 2012)

Pono!!! Pono!!! Pono!!!


----------

